# 2010 Bow Review: 2010 Destroyer



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Blubill (Dec 13, 2009)

*Nice review*

Thanks Ike for the review! I have been thinking about this bow and your review was helpful. Being left handed and wit this being a new bow I haven't had any luck trying one out. Being lefty sometimes sucks!


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Destroyer 350*

Going 2 by mine tomm,yeahhhhh!!!


----------



## phyconinga (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the review Ike, I'm in the market for a new bow and deciding between the destroyers and the admiral. I like the way you do your reviews, to me they seem more comprehensive than others I've seen (at least on youtube)


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

*destroyer 350*

just bought mine 3 weeks ago, shot some arrows through it left pro shop shooting 343fps,today tuned a few things shot through chrono at pro shop 3 shots 351fps all 3 times.Man bowtech got it right this time!!!


----------



## skulley (Feb 10, 2010)

i have been shooting my destroyer350 for about a month now. i shot it against all the best bows by each manufacturer and came to the destroyer for its speed and dead in the hand shot. it's quite forgiving and i am getting 345fps w/ my hunting setup. ibo arrow shot 353 at 72 lbs.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ike Im a fan buddy, nice review and keep up the good work.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

*Follow up Review*

This is a follow up to the original review.


----------



## linker (Feb 15, 2010)

*destroyer 340*

sweet bow. love mine. very smoothe and forgiving. mine is set up at 28" draw 65lbs gold tip 5575 arrow 280fps.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

so after wathching that vid that would be what about 334 ibo thier speed of 288+14 fps for 63 to 70# = 302+20 for draw lenght from 28 to 30=320 then add 11fps for the differance in arrow weight 380 to 350 so a 334 total which is about what we have been seeing. i see guys posting 352fps with a 348gr arrow at 29 inches :secret:i think they need a new chrono.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bowtech 350*



p&y417bull said:


> so after wathching that vid that would be what about 334 ibo thier speed of 288+14 fps for 63 to 70# = 302+20 for draw lenght from 28 to 30=320 then add 11fps for the differance in arrow weight 380 to 350 so a 334 total which is about what we have been seeing. i see guys posting 352fps with a 348gr arrow at 29 inches :secret:i think they need a new chrono.


Ok so what is ur destroyer shooting 4 speeds?


----------



## richardh8700 (Feb 8, 2008)

*340*

Got mine set up and tuned on Friday.
I love it. Paper tuned it without the stablizer on and bout forgot to put it on.
Would recommend to anyone and I was a diehard Mathews man.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Hemi08 said:


> Ok so what is ur destroyer shooting 4 speeds?


He shoots a Mathews...What does that tell you???


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

Admiral Vixen said:


> He shoots a Mathews...What does that tell you???


you couldnt be more wrong.iv never owned a mathews:mg: i have a omen,an 82nd, and now after shooting several d350 i now have an sr71. if you were getting 353 at 29/68 with a 348gr arrow you would have a 363fps ibo bow thats rated at 350 at 30inches so yes you need a new chrono......


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Check out the follow up video I did. With my real hunting set-up I got 289FPS out of the bow. No where near what most people on here are saying they get out of the bow. I did an unbiased review the speeds in my video are as acurate as my chrono can be I have in no way manipulated it or the bow. The bow is set-up exactly at what I say it is and the chronoed speed are the result 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7rfPtFfdcI


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Destroyer*



p&y417bull said:


> you couldnt be more wrong.iv never owned a mathews:mg: i have a omen,an 82nd, and now after shooting several d350 i now have an sr71. if you were getting 353 at 29/68 with a 348gr arrow you would have a 363fps ibo bow thats rated at 350 at 30inches so yes you need a new chrono......


Well 2 start with I don't need 2 explain myself 2 u,but had u looked in other threads people have posted similar results,where I bought my bow they use a BOW CHRONO not a gun chrono which is more acurrate,sorry if ur not so happy with ur omen.really getting tired of IGNORANT people such as urself,what made u get into this thread?Just 2 be a.....


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

p&y417bull said:


> you couldnt be more wrong.iv never owned a mathews:mg: i have a omen,an 82nd, and now after shooting several d350 i now have an sr71. if you were getting 353 at 29/68 with a 348gr arrow you would have a 363fps ibo bow thats rated at 350 at 30inches so yes you need a new chrono......


OH NO!!! I thought I was on a different thread!!

Sorry


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

Hemi08 said:


> Well 2 start with I don't need 2 explain myself 2 u,but had u looked in other threads people have posted similar results,where I bought my bow they use a BOW CHRONO not a gun chrono which is more acurrate,sorry if ur not so happy with ur omen.really getting tired of IGNORANT people such as urself,what made u get into this thread?Just 2 be a.....


ignorant is someone who thinks they have a 363fps "ibo" destroyer and a bow chrono is no differant than a gun chrono you really cant think they are right? anyway think what you want about your super bow even crackers couldnt get that kinda speed outta it. sorry if reality hurt your feeling but before you call someone ignorant you should really get your facts straight. and by the way i love my omen and would put it or my sr71 againt anyones d350 who cares to drag race them.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

What's the name of ur pro shop,and did this CRACKER tell u that personally?


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

if you dont know who crackers is than there is no help for you. he happens to be one if not the best bow tuners in the world just use your search feature and you will learn something. so that being said i can bet you your bow that you are indeed NOT getting that speed at those specs. i see you were called out on it in some other threads maybe you should take note on what these bows are really shooting. by your post its obvious you are eather new to or just nieve about archery. do you think for a min that if a ds350 was really shooting anywhere near 363 at 30/70 with a loaded string that bowtech would only advertise it as 350? do your self a favor and shoot your bow through another chrono and id put money that you wont even see 340 at your 29/68 with a 348gr arrow. if i remember right arnt you the one that got called bs on about the speeds of your tribute? i thought crackes him self told you there was no tribute in the world that would shoot the speeds you were claiming but then again i could have you mixed up with some one else. my post wasent a personal attack on you but your name calling made it that way.what state are you in? if your close id be willing to drive to you with a grand in my pocket to prove you wrong. if your so sure your bow is that fast put your money where your mouth is. i will meet you at a unbiased dealer and when your bow faild to shoot 352 at the claimed specs i will go home with it ,if it does then you keep my 1,000 buck sound fair?


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't ask u who cracker was I asked if he told u personally if he couldn't get 351fps out of a destroyer also I don't know where u came up with a ridiculous speed of 363 which I never posted.351 is 1 over the ibo and I really don't give a **** if u don't like what I posted.I own the bow and that's what it chronoed with that said,I told u before I don't need to explain myself to u.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Also does my speed on mh tribby sound right?that was my old setup that was shot on the same day and same chrono that I shot my destroyer through.which is not really setup right 4 me as I bought it from another shop.at which time when I left the pro shop that day I was shooting 343 on the new bow after shooting it and taking it back 4 a tuning he changed my valley and some rest adjustments,when we shot it thru the chrono again that was my speed 351fps, there are people that can tune bows, not just 1 guy, so like I said thats what my bow shoots wether u like it or not.I don't need to lie to impress u or anyone else.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

Hemi08 said:


> Also does my speed on mh tribby sound right?that was my old setup that was shot on the same day and same chrono that I shot my destroyer through.which is not really setup right 4 me as I bought it from another shop.at which time when I left the pro shop that day I was shooting 343 on the new bow after shooting it and taking it back 4 a tuning he changed my valley and some rest adjustments,when we shot it thru the chrono again that was my speed 351fps, there are people that can tune bows, not just 1 guy, so like I said thats what my bow shoots wether u like it or not.I don't need to lie to impress u or anyone else.


363 is what your bow would shoot at ibo specs which is 30/70 with a 350 gr arrow. you posted 351 at 29 with a 348gr arrow. so you take 351 add 10 for the inch draw differance you get 361 then at least 4 for peep and loop and you get that RiDICULOUS speed that you are claiming.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bow nasty*

my bow is AWESOME,renamed it, i want u 2 refer 2 it as "BOW NASTY" cause at 351FPS it is NASTYYYYY.gotta go shoot it now later bro.


----------



## Gecko Archer (Jan 13, 2010)

I shot the destroyer at local pro shop and liked how it shot. The draw cycle is not bad for a speed bow. I have a captian now. The only drawback is the weight. Been checking out other bows. Seen your review and was helpfull.

Thanks


----------



## Bro_staff#1 (Mar 14, 2010)

27 inch draw, 356 gr arrow 70 lbs = 313 fps= 77.46 Ft lbs. D350... do the math, if you shoot light weight arrows and just want speed, i suggest not shooting any deer and stick with your target!!! Real men shoot Kinetic energy.......:wink:


----------



## shouseman60 (Feb 20, 2006)

*hahaha*



Hemi08 said:


> my bow is AWESOME,renamed it, i want u 2 refer 2 it as "BOW NASTY" cause at 351FPS it is NASTYYYYY.gotta go shoot it now later bro.


this guys smokin crack,theres no way possible its shooting that fast,id be impressed if an omen can hit those speeds at those specs with loop n peep on...somebodies chrono needs to be dumped...


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Crackers tuned my 350 ( haven't gotten it back yet ) and, according to his wife, it's shooting 289 fps at 28.5 D/L with a 496 grn. arrow...Of course that's with loop and peep...


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

shouseman60 said:


> this guys smokin crack,theres no way possible its shooting that fast,id be impressed if an omen can hit those speeds at those specs with loop n peep on...somebodies chrono needs to be dumped...


I beg to differ...an Omen at 70 pounds shooting a 348gr arrow like that individual is..WOULD easily hit those speeds with a loop and peep. Mine shoots just under 330 at 60# with peep and loop and 360gr arrow.


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Glenn-bob said:


> Crackers tuned my 350 ( haven't gotten it back yet ) and, according to his wife, it's shooting 289 fps at 28.5 D/L with a 496 grn. arrow...Of course that's with loop and peep...


Didn't list poundage...It's a 70# D/W...Actually showed up today. Crackers did a beautiful job as usual...Will be shooting tomorrow :set1_applaud:


----------

